# What is the average price of your plant orders?



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all, 

I'm considering making a decent order to a plant supplier, but, as the question states above, what is the average price of the plant orders you've placed, and would you recommend placing larger orders seldomly, or smaller orders often? 

Thanks,

Sarah


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I haven't purchased plants from a store for a long time, but the shipping seems to justify single large orders.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The only thing I order from the on-line stores are slower-to-propagate plants like Anubias, some crypts, and bulb-type plants. It's just easier and cheaper to get stem plants from other people on the forum.

I'd definately try to group everything into a single large order since the shipping ends up being quite expensive in the end. Even better - arrange a group buy within a club.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

If you have to have your order shipped, a larger order would be better just because of the shipping charges. However, if you're lucky enough to live near a supplier and can pick up your order, I'd place smaller, more frequent orders. 

I'm within a mile of Aqua Botanic headquarters and take advantage of that and order between $30 and $60 worth of plants. I find it easier to deal with fewer plants more often. Its easier to site them in the tank properly when there are fewer plants. A huge order can be overwhelming for me as its hard to visualize where the plants will all go.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My average order is around $50.

I agree that it is easier to deal with fewer plants more often. 
I just make sure the weather in temperate and Priority mail is always fine for them, which doesn't add up in cost like having fish shipped over night can.


----------

